# Ora,adesso è il momento. La finale delle finali si gioca..



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi scusate se ho aperto un altro Thread simile ad altri ma ci tenevo dopo 15 anni di forum ad abbracciarvi tutti virtualmente perchè da adesso ai prossimi 20 giorni si gioca la finale delle finale la champions delle Champions.. la CESSIONE DEL MILAN . 

Teniamoci tutti forte perchè da adesso il mare si ingrosserà sempre di più e tutti i vermi verranno fuori a buttare fango , quindi oggi più che mai ... IN ALTO I CUORI ROSSONERI... mettete il casco che si parte . 

Chi come me c'era nel 91 a san siro , chi come me c'era al Derby dei 6 gol a chi come me c'era a Manchester ma anche a Istanbul... chi come me ha pianto nel vedere Pippo segnare la doppietta in finale .. chi come me il giorno dell addio di Kaka è stato come perdere un figlio... 

Chi come me è andato per la prima volta a San Siro con suo padre e ancora oggi lo ringrazia perchè nonostante i 10 anni della vergogna appena trascorsi abbiamo vinto più noi in 20 anni che ogni squadra al mondo in tutta la sua storia... 

Un abbraccio virtuale e che sia di buon auspicio che tra meno di 20 giorni sarà liberazione ....


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2017)

Raga no..portano iella sti post..li apriamo da due anni..e da due anni puntualmente arriva un problema e si posticipa il tutto...

Rimaniamo in silenzio..e vediamo che succede..

Tanto ormai è tutto fatto, o la va o la spacca..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Febbraio 2017)

Si come te, con mio padre. 1120 km tante volte per un amore chiamato Milan. 
Speriamo sia il tempo della liberazione... speriamo bene..


----------



## Serginho (7 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Raga no..portano iella sti post..li apriamo da due anni..e da due anni puntualmente arriva un problema e si posticipa il tutto...
> 
> Rimaniamo in silenzio..e vediamo che succede..
> 
> Tanto ormai è tutto fatto, o la va o la spacca..



Eh già sicuramente saranno i thread di Milanworld a far andare le cose male. Ma un po' di buonsenso per cortesia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate se ho aperto un altro Thread simile ad altri ma ci tenevo dopo 15 anni di forum ad abbracciarvi tutti virtualmente perchè da adesso ai prossimi 20 giorni si gioca la finale delle finale la champions delle Champions.. la CESSIONE DEL MILAN .
> 
> Teniamoci tutti forte perchè da adesso il mare si ingrosserà sempre di più e tutti i vermi verranno fuori a buttare fango , quindi oggi più che mai ... IN ALTO I CUORI ROSSONERI... mettete il casco che si parte .
> 
> ...



Chi come te e me, sono veri cuori rossoneri, pur nella gioia della dipartita dell'attuale dirigenza, non possono non provare in cuor loro anche una certa tristezza e amarezza per la cessione di un simbolo sportivo italiano e milanese nello specifico a un nobile popolo, ma che fino a tempi recentissimi per noi imprenditorialmente era simbolo di chincaglieria e cialtroneria.

Ma del resto è l'attuale globalizzazione e secolarizzazione che avanza inesorabile, e che personalmente mi trascina verso quelle posizioni di destra nazionalista che ho spesso deriso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Chi come te e me, sono veri cuori rossoneri, pur nella gioia della dipartita dell'attuale dirigenza, non possono non provare in cuor loro anche una certa tristezza e amarezza per la cessione di un simbolo sportivo italiano e milanese nello specifico a un nobile popolo, ma che fino a tempi recentissimi per noi imprenditorialmente era simbolo di chincaglieria e cialtroneria.
> 
> Ma del resto è l'attuale globalizzazione e mondializzazione che avanza inesorabile, e che personalmente mi trascina verso quelle posizioni di destra nazionalista che ho spesso deriso.



i veri cuori rossoneri se ne fregano di chi compri la società. Quello che conta sono i tifosi, è l'amore per la maglia, i risultati sportivi e la passione. Che poi il proprietario del Milan sia uno che intanto che questo avviene si arricchisce e se ne frega a me importa pochissimo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> i veri cuori rossoneri se ne fregano di chi compri la società. Quello che conta sono i tifosi, è l'amore per la maglia, i risultati sportivi e la passione. Che poi il proprietario del Milan sia uno che intanto che questo avviene si arricchisce e se ne frega a me importa pochissimo.



Devi fare un distinguo, c'è chi tifa per un senso di appartenenza come me, 
io pur essendo apertissimo a tutta la gente mi considero in primis milanese e italiano, tant'è che considero l'Inter la mia seconda squadra,
non l'amo ma sicuramente ci simpatizzo, certo che esistono milanesi che tifano Juve, a quelli dell'appartenenza frega meno di zero...

Ovvio che se questi cinesi ci riportano in cima al mondo l'amarezza l'accantono...
ma se dovessero risultare dei Galliani con gli occhi a mandorla, mi porrei subito il quesito:
ma questi che azz centrano con noi?


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Devi fare un distinguo, c'è chi tifa per un senso di appartenenza come me,
> io pur essendo apertissimo a tutta la gente mi considero in primis milanese e italiano, *tant'è che considero l'Inter la mia seconda squadra,*
> *non l'amo ma sicuramente ci simpatizzo*, certo che esistono milanesi che tifano Juve, a quelli dell'appartenenza frega meno di zero...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Devi fare un distinguo, c'è chi tifa per un senso di appartenenza come me,
> io pur essendo apertissimo a tutta la gente mi considero in primis milanese e italiano, tant'è che c*onsidero l'Inter la mia seconda squadra,*
> non l'amo ma sicuramente ci simpatizzo, certo che esistono milanesi che tifano Juve, a quelli dell'appartenenza frega meno di zero...



Non puoi averlo detto davvero dai. Proprio per un senso di appartenenza invece l'Inter che è il nostro opposto è la squadra che odio di più.


----------



## Coripra (7 Febbraio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Eh già sicuramente saranno i thread di Milanworld a far andare le cose male. Ma un po' di buonsenso per cortesia



Arriva l'asteroide.... schiva, schiva!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


>



Mi sa che non siete milanesi e non capite cosa sia il tifo qui,
ci si sfotte alla grande ma poi si va a braccetto allo stadio...

l'ultima volta sono andato a Milan Napoli, 4 milanisti e 3 napoletani, in mezzo ai tifosi del ciucio con cui abbiamo riso e scherzato.
Per capire il clima, al gol del Milan gli ho fatto il gesto dell'ombrello...
Molti napoletani mi dicevano di essere rimasti traumatizzati a Bergamo, parlo non di ultras ma tifosi normali con famiglia al seguito...

Del resto Bergamo e Milano rappresentano due realtà culturalmente diverse.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non puoi averlo detto davvero dai. Proprio per un senso di appartenenza invece l'Inter che è il nostro opposto è la squadra che odio di più.



Perchè è il nostro opposto? non ci siamo mai contesi uno scudetto direttamente, e delle poche sfide in Champions conservo gradevolissimi ricordi.
Molti dei miei più cari conoscenti sono interisti e non vedo perchè dovrei odiare una cosa che loro amano,
non mi fraintendere a livello di sfottò si va giù pesante...


----------



## martinmilan (7 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


>



questa però mi ha fatto ridere....da guardare all 'infinito ahah..


----------



## wfiesso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non siete milanesi e non capite cosa sia il tifo qui,
> *ci si sfotte alla grande ma poi si va a braccetto allo stadio...*
> 
> l'ultima volta sono andato a Milan Napoli, 4 milanisti e 3 napoletani, in mezzo ai tifosi del ciucio con cui abbiamo riso e scherzato.
> ...



Questo l'ho appurato con i miei occhi, nei derby specialmente ci si ritrova ad essere rivali, ma fuori dallo stadio si torna ad essere amici, fratelli o quant'altro... però anche capendo il tuo discorso non condivido affatto il simpatizzare per loro, anzi, tra loro e i gobbi non so chi odio di più...


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non siete milanesi e non capite cosa sia il tifo qui,
> ci si sfotte alla grande ma poi si va a braccetto allo stadio...
> 
> l'ultima volta sono andato a Milan Napoli, 4 milanisti e 3 napoletani, in mezzo ai tifosi del ciucio con cui abbiamo riso e scherzato.
> ...




Ma cosa stai dicendo?????!!!!

La cosa che mi fa più ridere delle persone è che pensano che tutto sia come nella pubblicità Vodafone di un po di tempo fa: "gira tutto intorno a te!"; Milano è enorme, ci vivo da quando son nato e ci sono circa un milione e trecento persone!
Ma come fai a generalizzare in sto modo e a rivendicare di non sapere cosa significhi esser milanese e il tifo nella città?!?!?!!?

TU e ripeto TU tifi in sto modo e ti senti appartenente alla città in sto modo, non universalizzare il tuo credo per avvalorare la tua spicciola tesi!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo?????!!!!
> 
> La cosa che mi fa più ridere delle persone è che pensano che tutto sia come nella pubblicità Vodafone di un po di tempo fa: "gira tutto intorno a te!"; Milano è enorme, ci vivo da quando son nato e ci sono circa un milione e trecento persone!
> Ma come fai a generalizzare in sto modo e a rivendicare di non sapere cosa significhi esser milanese e il tifo nella città?!?!?!!?
> ...



Non esiste il bianco e il nero assoluto, ci sono ovviamente le eccezioni e le vie di mezzo,
ma mi risulta sorprendente che un milanese non colga quello che stò affermando,
anche perchè è una cosa che ho riscontrato in tutti i ceti a milano, sorprendentemente più accentuata in quelli medio bassi,
del resto è risaputo che perfino gli ultras delle due curve spesso andassero in trasferta assieme.
Poi come sempre c'è chi certe cose non le coglie e vive chiuso nel suo mondo assolutista...

Non dirmi che tu non hai cari amici dell'altra sponda calcistica... ti assicuro che molto difficilmente questo è possibile a Roma o Genova,
anche a Torino i tifosi sono ben distinti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Febbraio 2017)

25 aprile giorno della liberazione dei rossi

3 Marzo giorno della liberazione dei rosso neri


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non esiste il bianco e il nero assoluto, ci sono ovviamente le eccezioni e le vie di mezzo,
> ma mi risulta sorprendente che *un milanese non colga quello che stò affermando,
> anche perchè è una cosa che ho riscontrato in tutti i ceti a milano, sorprendentemente più accentuata in quelli medio bassi,
> del resto è risaputo che perfino gli ultras delle due curve spesso andassero in trasferta assieme.*
> ...




Ritengo inutile ragionare con chi continua a generalizzare in sto modo becero...

Mio padre è interista ma non per questo simpatizzo e un altro po dico di amare l'Inter...

Saluti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Ritengo inutile ragionare con chi continua a generalizzare in sto modo becero...
> 
> *Mio padre è interista* ma non per questo simpatizzo e un altro po dico di amare l'Inter...
> 
> Saluti



Ha ha, hai appena avvallato la mia tesi 

fine OT e sempre forza Milan, 

scusami se non dico Inter melma....


----------



## Igniorante (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non siete milanesi e non capite cosa sia il tifo qui,
> ci si sfotte alla grande ma poi si va a braccetto allo stadio...
> 
> l'ultima volta sono andato a Milan Napoli, 4 milanisti e 3 napoletani, in mezzo ai tifosi del ciucio con cui abbiamo riso e scherzato.
> ...



Penso che sia proprio come dici tu, io stesso idealmente odio l'Inter e sputerei in faccia ad ogni suo tifoso ma allo stesso tempo gli amici interisti (che casualità sono anche i migliori che ho  ) sono quelli con cui lo sfottò e il divertimento sono maggiori.
Immagino che a Milano questo discorso valga ancora di più.


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ha ha, hai appena avvallato la mia tesi
> 
> fine OT e sempre forza Milan,
> 
> scusami se non dico Inter melma....



Al massimo ho *avallato* (avvallare significa affondare) la tua tesi; a me non sembra perché proprio il fatto che mio padre sia interista dovrebbe rendermi esattamente come te e farmi dire: quasi quasi amo l'inter, sono milanese, i ceti medio bassi si amano, è tutto rosa e fiori e allo stadio le curve si mandano messaggi d'amore. Ma per favore...
Smettila che non ci credi manco tu in quello che dici...
Non uccidersi per una partita significa civiltà, non amare la squadra avversaria o arrivare a disprezzare per questo amici, familiari e quant'altro, stai mettendo su un pentolone abnorme di cavolfiori.


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Febbraio 2017)

INTER M***A


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> *Al massimo ho avallato (avvallare significa affondare) la tua tesi;* a me non sembra perché proprio il fatto che mio padre sia interista dovrebbe rendermi esattamente come te e farmi dire: quasi quasi amo l'inter, sono milanese, i ceti medio bassi si amano, è tutto rosa e fiori e allo stadio le curve si mandano messaggi d'amore. Ma per favore...
> Smettila che non ci credi manco tu in quello che dici...



Scusa qui non ti seguo... dal dizionario Treccani: Avallare = Confermare, rendere credibile..
insomma sostenere non affondare... sono certo che sei stato vittima di un lapsus


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa qui non ti seguo... dal dizionario Treccani: Avallare = Confermare, rendere credibile..
> insomma sostenere non affondare... sono certo che sei stato vittima di un lapsus



Se l'hai scritto con due v non so che farti interistello mio...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Se l'hai scritto con due v non so che farti interistello mio...



A si, nella fretta mi era sfuggita la doppia VV  scusami

anche se non direi che il significato corretto sia affondare, piuttosto portare a valle, abbassare... meglio essere precisi se vuoi fare il purista lessicale .)


----------



## zlatan (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Devi fare un distinguo, c'è chi tifa per un senso di appartenenza come me,
> io pur essendo apertissimo a tutta la gente mi considero in primis milanese e italiano, tant'è che considero l'Inter la mia seconda squadra,
> non l'amo ma sicuramente ci simpatizzo, certo che esistono milanesi che tifano Juve, a quelli dell'appartenenza frega meno di zero...
> 
> ...



Incredibile quello che dici: cioè massimo rispetto, ma io amo Milano e l'Italia, ma l'Inter è la squadra in assoluto che odio di più, e se davvero un giorno molto vicino Galliani e Berlusconi abbandoneranno la nostra gloriosa società, per me sarà come festeggiare una champions...
Non posso dimenticare le gioie che Silvio ci ha regalato per 20 anni certo ma le prese in giro di questi ultimi 10 anni, mi hanno davvero fatto incaz...


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A si, nella fretta mi era sfuggita la doppia VV  scusami
> 
> anche se non direi che il significato corretto sia affondare, piuttosto portare a valle, abbassare... meglio essere precisi se vuoi fare il purista lessicale .)



Guarda meglio su google non ti fermare alla prima pagina che trovi.

Dai non è successo nulla, si vede che sei interista e non sapendo più dove aggrapparti sposti la conversazione su altro...

Tranquillo cugino!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Incredibile quello che dici: cioè massimo rispetto, ma io amo Milano e l'Italia, ma l'Inter è la squadra in assoluto che odio di più, e se davvero un giorno molto vicino Galliani e Berlusconi abbandoneranno la nostra gloriosa società, per me sarà come festeggiare una champions...
> *Non posso dimenticare le gioie che Silvio ci ha regalato per 20 anni certo ma le prese in giro di questi ultimi 10 anni, mi hanno davvero fatto incaz...*



Infatti ho parlato di gioia per questo evento... basta che leggi tutto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Guarda meglio su google non ti fermare alla prima pagina che trovi.
> 
> Dai non è successo nulla, si vede che sei interista e non sapendo più dove aggrapparti sposti la conversazione su altro...
> 
> Tranquillo cugino!



Per non lasciare adito a dubbi, ben orgoglioso delle 10 Champions di Milano 

PS se nella prima pg trovo la Treccani o l'accademia della Crusca, decisamente mi fermo li...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Febbraio 2017)

Non si può essere Milanista e simpatizzare per l'Inter, come non si può essere Romanista e simpatizzare Lazio. E' una cosa che proprio non si può fare.

Sulla storia che fuori dallo stadio siamo tutti amici, ci mancherebbe altro, si chiama civiltà, educazione, e chi non lo fa è solo un buzzurro esaltato. Ma per quanto riguarda il lato sportivo non esiste in alcun modo possibile che un milanista che possa definirsi vero, simpatizzi Inter. Per me qualsiasi partita ci sia l'Inter deve perdere, sempre, e peggio perde meglio è per me. 

Forse confondi l'essere Milanese con l'essere milanista che non è assolutamente una cosa che riguarda la città di Milano. Tanto è vero che il Milan è tra le squadre con più tifosi internazionali nel mondo.


Inter m _er_da sempre e ovunque.


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per non lasciare adito a dubbi, *ben orgoglioso delle 10 Champions di Milano*
> 
> PS se nella prima pg trovo la Treccani o l'accademia della Crusca, decisamente mi fermo li...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non si può essere Milanista e simpatizzare per l'Inter, come non si può essere Romanista e simpatizzare Lazio. E' una cosa che proprio non si può fare.
> 
> Sulla storia che fuori dallo stadio siamo tutti amici, ci mancherebbe altro, si chiama civiltà, educazione, e chi non lo fa è solo un buzzurro esaltato. Ma per quanto riguarda il lato sportivo non esiste in alcun modo possibile che un milanista che possa definirsi vero, simpatizzi Inter. Per me qualsiasi partita ci sia l'Inter deve perdere, sempre, e peggio perde meglio è per me.
> 
> ...



Raga io ho specificato di non amare l'Inter e di sfotterci pesantemente con gli amici, 
ma a parte che l'odio non è proprio nelle mie corde confermo che se a parte il Milan una squadra italiana dovesse aggiudicarsi una Champions, l'Inter è quella che non mi fà incavolare...
La Juve proprio non la digerisco è l'unica italiana per cui tifo contro a prescindere,
fra Napoli, Lazio, Fiore o Roma scelgo tutta la vita i cugini...


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Raga io ho specificato di non amare l'Inter e di sfotterci pesantemente con gli amici,
> ma a parte che l'odio non è proprio nelle mie corde confermo che se a parte il Milan *una squadra italiana dovesse aggiudicarsi una Champions, l'Inter è quella che non mi fà incavolare...*
> La Juve proprio non la digerisco è l'unica italiana per cui tifo contro a prescindere,
> fra Napoli, Lazio, Fiore o Roma scelgo tutta la vita i cugini...



Basta per favore abbiamo capito il tuo punto di vista...


----------



## Coripra (7 Febbraio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> INTER M***A



yeah!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate se ho aperto un altro Thread simile ad altri ma ci tenevo dopo 15 anni di forum ad abbracciarvi tutti virtualmente perchè da adesso ai prossimi 20 giorni si gioca la finale delle finale la champions delle Champions.. la CESSIONE DEL MILAN .
> 
> Teniamoci tutti forte perchè da adesso il mare si ingrosserà sempre di più e tutti i vermi verranno fuori a buttare fango , quindi oggi più che mai ... IN ALTO I CUORI ROSSONERI... mettete il casco che si parte .
> 
> ...



La partita più importante degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## Eziomare (7 Febbraio 2017)

Aaaah, bello il battibecco che e' scaturito ...vi confido che io (da romano milanista con padre rossonero e fratello ultra' laziale) non odio l'Inter, semplicemente non me ne frega una cippa. Sapete qual e' una delle poche compagini che mi stava profondamente sulle palle? La Juventus di Capello e Moggi, su tutti. Li ho odiati come nessuno mai. Pure l'Inter di Mou sul podio. Capisco che magari per un milanese rossonero il discorso possa essere diverso.


----------



## Coripra (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Raga io ho specificato di non amare l'Inter e di sfotterci pesantemente con gli amici,
> ma a parte che l'odio non è proprio nelle mie corde confermo che* se a parte il Milan una squadra italiana dovesse aggiudicarsi una Champions, l'Inter è quella che non mi fà incavolare...*
> La Juve proprio non la digerisco è l'unica italiana per cui tifo contro a prescindere,
> fra Napoli, Lazio, Fiore o Roma scelgo tutta la vita i cugini...



arrrghhhhh..........  mi sento male.... scusa ma, nella mia classifica chi NON deve vincere una CL sono nell'ordine:
1) Inda 
2) Rube

Un (bel) po' di anni fa magari avrei detto pure il Napoli ai (bei) tempi di sana rivalità, ma ora tutte a pari merito (nel senso che sarei contento per loro, Napoli compreso)

Bè è il mio Coripra-pensiero, mica oro colato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> arrrghhhhh..........  mi sento male.... scusa ma, nella mia classifica chi NON deve vincere una CL sono nell'ordine:
> 1) Inda
> 2) Rube
> 
> ...



Mi par di capire che la tua linea sia anche quella della maggioranza, ammetto di non comprenderne le ragioni,
storicamente non ci sono mai state questioni o furti tra noi e i cugini, solo perchè sono cugini?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Eh già sicuramente saranno i thread di Milanworld a far andare le cose male. Ma un po' di buonsenso per cortesia



Ma va?..No credevo davvero che portavamo iella noi...

Mi viene un po' da ridere..davvero, non ce l'ho con te ma ultimamente non si può davvero più scrivere nulla su sto forum..
Se si fa una critica alla squadra "inutile criticare la rosa è questa"
Si criticano B&G "ormai lo sappiamo tutti che è colpa della dirigenza, è anche patetico ricordarlo"
Si criticano i cinesi per i ritardi "Ma cosa critichiamo aspettiamo di vederli all'opera"
Si fa del sarcasmo (velato di realtà comunque, sono due anni che ci illudiamo) e mi arrivi col tuo messaggio...

Boh, fate un elenco delle cose di cui si può dibattere e siamo tutti contenti...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per non lasciare adito a dubbi, ben orgoglioso delle 10 Champions di Milano
> 
> PS se nella prima pg trovo la Treccani o l'accademia della Crusca, decisamente mi fermo li...


Ne stai facendo del Milan una cosa milanese... fosse così il Milan non avrebbe tutta questa forza ed importanza a livello mondiale. Io sono calabrese e per il Milan mi faccio quasi 1200 km. Il Milan è fede, non essere milanesi o meno.
E poi..il mio migliore amico che conosco da ben 11 anni è interista sfegatato e gli voglio un gran bene, ma solo al pensiero che possa esultare ad una champions della sua squadra mi sale una rabbia allucinante.


----------



## Coripra (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi par di capire che la tua linea sia anche quella della maggioranza, ammetto di non comprenderne le ragioni,
> storicamente non ci sono mai state questioni o furti tra noi e i cugini, solo perchè sono cugini?



Sinceramente non ti so spiegare il motivo razionale: sono cresciuto in una famiglia di rubentini, di interisti ho uno dei miei migliori amici (l'altro è rubentino mannaggia a me), però... solo l'idea che possano vincere una CL mi viene l'orticaria istantanea


----------



## Coripra (7 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma va?..No credevo davvero che portavamo iella noi...
> 
> Mi viene un po' da ridere..davvero, non ce l'ho con te ma ultimamente non si può davvero più scrivere nulla su sto forum..
> Se si fa una critica alla squadra "inutile criticare la rosa è questa"
> ...



da parte mia suggerirei:
1) sto pensando di adottare un pettirosso (vero...)
2) ho mangiato una piadina a mezzogiorno
3) ho problemi alle articolazioni causa età


----------



## Heaven (7 Febbraio 2017)

Repost dall'inverno 2014

(topic ciclico)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ne stai facendo del Milan una cosa milanese... fosse così il Milan non avrebbe tutta questa forza ed importanza a livello mondiale. Io sono calabrese e per il Milan mi faccio quasi 1200 km. Il Milan è fede, non essere milanesi o meno.
> E poi..il mio migliore amico che conosco da ben 11 anni è interista sfegatato e gli voglio un gran bene, ma solo al pensiero che possa esultare ad una champions della sua squadra mi sale una rabbia allucinante.



Vero, infatti non sopporto i milanesi rubentini...

Per quello che riguarda i non milanesi ne conosco molti che sono originali di città calcisticamente non importanti,
e scendono a compromessi.
a esempio un mio amico è vicentino, tifa convintamente Milan ma anche Vicenza e negli scontri diretti è neutrale...
ecco io lo rispetto...


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma va?..No credevo davvero che portavamo iella noi...
> 
> Mi viene un po' da ridere..davvero, non ce l'ho con te ma ultimamente non si può davvero più scrivere nulla su sto forum..
> Se si fa una *critica* alla squadra "inutile criticare la rosa è questa"
> ...



Boh probabilmente critichi un po troppo... Ma te lo dico con affetto eh, non si tratta di fare un elenco dovresti semplicemente essere più rilassato...


----------



## Coripra (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vero, infatti non sopporto i milanesi rubentini...
> 
> Per quello che riguarda i non milanesi ne conosco molti che sono originali di città calcisticamente non importanti,
> e scendono a compromessi.
> ...



Ultimamente ho deciso di tifare Milan, Juve, Inter, Napoli e Roma: negli scontri diretti non mi faccio problemi e la notte prima e dopo dormo molto più tranquillo.
E poi, mi piace vincere facile! 

(N.B.: è solo una battuta idiota, ehhh??)


----------



## Serginho (7 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma va?..No credevo davvero che portavamo iella noi...
> 
> Mi viene un po' da ridere..davvero, non ce l'ho con te ma ultimamente non si può davvero più scrivere nulla su sto forum..
> Se si fa una critica alla squadra "inutile criticare la rosa è questa"
> ...



Non ho capito cosa ci sia di sarcastico. Resta il fatto che ciò che hai scritto è roba senza capo né coda, se non lo pensavi veramente buon per te, ne va della tua salute mentale


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Boh probabilmente critichi un po troppo... Ma te lo dico con affetto eh, non si tratta di fare un elenco dovresti semplicemente essere più rilassato...



Se fossi un tifoso gobbo credo avrei poco da criticare...
Sul serio, nell'epopea con carletto al tempo stavo sul forum milan di Yahoo ed ero tutto fuorché un iper critico..ma dieci anni di prese in giro, non li mando più giù..

Tutto qui..ma è vero, oggi come oggi sono un martello nel criticare...spero dal 3 marzo di poter tornare a parlare di calcio e basta


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vero, infatti non sopporto i milanesi rubentini...
> 
> Per quello che riguarda i non milanesi ne conosco molti che sono originali di città calcisticamente non importanti,
> e scendono a compromessi.
> ...


Ripeto: per me il Milan è fede. Frega niente delle squadre qui vicino, per esempio il Crotone. Quando sono venuti a Milano ed eravamo 1-1 ed alla fine Lapadula ha segnato ho urlato come un malato. 
Visione delle cose completamente opposta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non ho capito cosa ci sia di sarcastico. Resta il fatto che ciò che hai scritto è roba senza capo né coda, se non lo pensavi veramente buon per te, ne va della tua salute mentale



Hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se fossi un tifoso gobbo credo avrei poco da criticare...
> Sul serio, nell'epopea con carletto al tempo stavo sul forum milan di Yahoo ed ero tutto fuorché un iper critico..ma dieci anni di prese in giro, non li mando più giù..
> 
> Tutto qui..ma è vero, oggi come oggi sono un martello nel criticare...spero dal 3 marzo di poter tornare a parlare di calcio e basta



Speriamo si!!! Figurati io so benissimo perché sei un martello non c'è bisogno che me lo spieghi, però allo stesso tempo bisogna darsi un tono, così nel forum come nella vita, altrimenti va a finire che tutti sanno che per un nulla vai in escandescenza e si divertono a prenderti in giro... Alla fine tutti i tifosi e gli utenti sono nelle tue stesse condizioni e non è sfogandosi tra di noi che risolviamo i problemi... Anzi dovremmo essere una forza coesa e capace di confrontarsi!

A parte se mi dicono che tifano anche Inter 

TVB [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] (continuo a rileggermi la discussione e mi piscio dalle risate)


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque raga avete divagato tantissimo e non siete andati off topic di più ... 

Rispondo velocemente a chi ha scritto " sti thread portano sfig... " se fossero i nostri Thread a spostare o meno un operazione da 1 miliardo di euro dovremmo chiedere una percentuale .

detto questo a parte gli scherzi .. lasciamo perdere la sfortuna .


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Devi fare un distinguo, c'è chi tifa per un senso di appartenenza come me,
> io pur essendo apertissimo a tutta la gente mi considero in primis milanese e italiano, *tant'è che considero l'Inter la mia seconda squadra,
> non l'amo ma sicuramente ci simpatizzo*, certo che esistono milanesi che tifano Juve, a quelli dell'appartenenza frega meno di zero...
> 
> ...



Meriti il Ban, dal forum e dalla vita.


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Comunque raga avete divagato tantissimo e non siete andati off topic di più ... *
> 
> Rispondo velocemente a chi ha scritto " sti thread portano sfig... " se fossero i nostri Thread a spostare o meno un operazione da 1 miliardo di euro dovremmo chiedere una percentuale .
> 
> detto questo a parte gli scherzi .. lasciamo perdere la sfortuna .




E' colpa dell'interista!  

Sorry Lollo


----------



## wfiesso (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ma LOL [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] hai acceso un fuoco indomabile con quel messaggio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ma LOL [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] hai acceso un fuoco indomabile con quel messaggio



ha ha, dovrebbero pagarmi, con me i post nel forum triplicano 

pensare che stavolta a mio parere non stavo nemmeno provocando...


----------



## wfiesso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ha ha, dovrebbero pagarmi, con me i post nel forum triplicano
> 
> pensare che stavolta a mio parere non stavo nemmeno provocando...



Ma no, nessuna provocazione, ho capito il senso del tuo post e in parte lo condivido, ma le parole "simpatizzare"e "in**r" in questo forum hanno lo stesso effetto di un sasso lanciato in un nido di calabroni


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ma no, nessuna provocazione, ho capito il senso del tuo post e in parte lo condivido, ma le parole "simpatizzare"e "in**r" in questo forum hanno lo stesso effetto di un sasso lanciato in un nido di calabroni



Prova ad andare in Curva Sud a dire una cosa del genere altro che calabroni! Ahahahah


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ma no, nessuna provocazione, ho capito il senso del tuo post e in parte lo condivido, ma le parole "simpatizzare"e "in**r" in questo forum hanno lo stesso effetto di un sasso lanciato in un nido di calabroni



In effetti riflettendoci probabilmente è anche vero che per un non milanese questa cosa non abbia senso...

anche se a questo punto non capisco come pur tifando Milan non si possa provare simpatia per le squadre della propria città.


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In effetti riflettendoci probabilmente è anche vero che per un non milanese questa cosa non abbia senso...
> 
> anche se a questo punto non capisco come pur tifando Milan non si possa provare simpatia per le squadre della propria città.



Ma certo io simpatizzo per l'Alcione, il Brera Calcio e il Fornari Sport


----------



## de sica (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In effetti riflettendoci probabilmente è anche vero che per un non milanese questa cosa non abbia senso...
> 
> anche se a questo punto non capisco come pur tifando Milan non si possa provare simpatia per le squadre della propria città.



La prima è una cosa totalmente diversa dalla seconda che hai detto. Un conto è simpatizzare la sfinter, un conto è simpatizzare la squadra della propria città (che non sia Milano) o di un altro campionato estero. Io quando gioca il Pescara lo simpatizzo, a meno che non stia giocando contro il Milan. Quando gioca l'Atletico madrid lo tifo, a meno che non incontri il Milan ( e di questo sto sicuro che non accadrà ancora per anni  )

Ma dire che simpatizzo l'Inter, che sono nostri avversari da sempre, non esiste. Neanche se sei di Milano. Altrimenti lo sfottò non avrebbe senso di esistere. Prova a dire questo tuo pensiero a laziali e romanisti, vedi cosa ti rispondono


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque raga avete divagato tantissimo e non siete andati off topic di più ...
> 
> Rispondo velocemente a chi ha scritto " sti thread portano sfig... " se fossero i nostri Thread a spostare o meno un operazione da 1 miliardo di euro dovremmo chiedere una percentuale .
> 
> detto questo a parte gli scherzi .. lasciamo perdere la sfortuna .



Lollo, il mio essere "napoletano" in questo caso è solo perché ogni volta che siamo a tiro di "closing" o scadenze importanti da due anni apriamo discussioni del genere..poi arrivano le notizie negative e alla fine il posticiparsi delle date..

Allora dico, stavolta lasciamo stare..vada come vada..tanto ormai o torniamo a sperare oppure è la morte dell'ac milan (dato che penso nessuno possa considerare Milan sta roba gestita da due brontosauri in malafede)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Ma certo io simpatizzo per l'Alcione, il Brera Calcio e il Fornari Sport



Si il mitico Brera andavo a vederlo all'arena al parco Sempione, giuro che non ne approfittavo per comprare il fumo 

L'Alcione è a livello giovanile una delle rivali della squadra di mio figlio, non la tifo, anzi...

Il Fornari mai sentito


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In effetti riflettendoci probabilmente è anche vero che per un non milanese questa cosa non abbia senso...
> 
> anche se a questo punto non capisco come pur tifando Milan non si possa provare simpatia per le squadre della propria città.



Io non sono milanese, francamente simpatizzo pure poco per la squadra della mia città (Padova) e in generale per le squadre venete...

Ma la sfinter...boh..io se potessi darei fuoco alla sede, sparissero dal calcio mi sentirei bene come avessimo vinto 3 champions di fila...

Ma sono così sportivo che quando vinsero la champions meritata con Mou sono andato a vederli festeggiare in piazza


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si il mitico Brera andavo a vederlo all'arena al parco Sempione, giuro che non ne approfittavo per comprare il fumo
> 
> L'Alcione è a livello giovanile una delle rivali della squadra di mio figlio, non la tifo, anzi...
> 
> Il Fornari mai sentito




Gioca in terza categoria girone A!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> La prima è una cosa totalmente diversa dalla seconda che hai detto. Un conto è simpatizzare la sfinter, un conto è simpatizzare la squadra della propria città (che non sia Milano) o di un altro campionato estero. Io quando gioca il Pescara lo simpatizzo, a meno che non stia giocando contro il Milan. Quando gioca l'Atletico madrid lo tifo, a meno che non incontri il Milan ( e di questo sto sicuro che non accadrà ancora per anni  )
> 
> Ma dire che simpatizzo l'Inter, che sono nostri avversari da sempre, non esiste. Neanche se sei di Milano. Altrimenti lo sfottò non avrebbe senso di esistere. Prova a dire questo tuo pensiero a laziali e romanisti, vedi cosa ti rispondono



VA bene cercate di capire lo spirito della cosa, mica ho detto che la amo, non la odio, a parte i derby non la considero,

ho provato ad accompagnare dei miei amici interisti allo stadio e finivo per farmi coinvolgere nel tifo, idem a volte in televisione,
soprattutto durante le coppe.


----------



## Victorss (7 Febbraio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Aaaah, bello il battibecco che e' scaturito ...vi confido che io (da romano milanista con padre rossonero e fratello ultra' laziale) non odio l'Inter, semplicemente non me ne frega una cippa. Sapete qual e' una delle poche compagini che mi stava profondamente sulle palle? La Juventus di Capello e Moggi, su tutti. Li ho odiati come nessuno mai. Pure l'Inter di Mou sul podio. Capisco che magari per un milanese rossonero il discorso possa essere diverso.


Io sono Milanista e tutta la mia famiglia lo è, abito vicino a Milano e la rivalità con i cuginastri è sentita certo ma io personalmente non potrò mai trovare una squadra che odierò di più della Juventus. Mai. Uno schifo, la quasi totalità dei miei amici più cari è Juventina eppure con loro preferisco non parlare di juve perché finisce quasi alle mani la maggior parte delle volte. 
Tutto ciò che gira in orbita juve per me è vomito puzzolente.


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si il mitico Brera andavo a vederlo all'arena al parco Sempione, giuro che non ne approfittavo per comprare il fumo
> 
> L'Alcione è a livello giovanile una delle rivali della squadra di mio figlio, non la tifo, anzi...
> 
> Il Fornari mai sentito



Dove gioca tuo figlio nell'Iris??


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lollo, il mio essere "napoletano" in questo caso è solo perché ogni volta che siamo a tiro di "closing" o scadenze importanti da due anni apriamo discussioni del genere..poi arrivano le notizie negative e alla fine il posticiparsi delle date..
> 
> Allora dico, stavolta lasciamo stare..vada come vada..tanto ormai o torniamo a sperare oppure è la morte dell'ac milan (dato che penso nessuno possa considerare Milan sta roba gestita da due brontosauri in malafede)



ti capisco fratello , ma oramai ci siamo... o la cessione ( e ogni indizio porta li ) o la morte con il nano , er polpetta e i gioVIni italiani. 

Oramai è questione di ore... domani si saprà tutto .


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti capisco fratello , ma oramai ci siamo... o la cessione ( e ogni indizio porta li ) o la morte con il nano , er polpetta e i gioVIni italiani.
> 
> Oramai è questione di ore... domani si saprà tutto .



Secondo me domani non succede nulla..


----------



## Victorss (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> VA bene cercate di capire lo spirito della cosa, mica ho detto che la amo, non la odio, a parte i derby non la considero,
> 
> ho provato ad accompagnare dei miei amici interisti allo stadio e finivo per farmi coinvolgere nel tifo, idem a volte in televisione,
> soprattutto durante le coppe.


La seconda parte è "agghiaggiande"!
Ogni messaggio riesci a peggiorare la tua posizione ahahaha
Affettuosamente dai..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Dove gioca tuo figlio nell'Iris??



no non conosco nemmeno l'Iris,
Per quest'anno si è ritirato per problemi di studio e cattiva condizione, ma ha militato prima in Afforese e poi Cormano.
L'anno venturo vedremo


----------



## de sica (7 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me domani non succede nulla..



Secondo me non succede nulla proprio in questo mese. Non voglio fare il disfattista, ma non vedo molta chiarezza ancora


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Secondo me non succede nulla proprio in questo mese. Non voglio fare il disfattista, ma non vedo molta chiarezza ancora



Beh , l'ha detto anche SkinCats che domani si trovano per comunicare la lista ufficiale ( e immagino diventi pubblica ) .


----------



## SecondoRosso (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> no non conosco nemmeno l'Iris,
> Per quest'anno si è ritirato per problemi di studio e cattiva condizione, ma ha militato prima in Afforese e poi Cormano.
> L'anno venturo vedremo



Ok allora in bocca al lupo per tuo figlio!


----------



## de sica (7 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh , l'ha detto anche SkinCats che domani si trovano per comunicare la lista ufficiale ( e immagino diventi pubblica ) .



Si però Brescidè, dicci cosa pensi del milanese/milanista che simpatizza sfinter


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Secondo me non succede nulla proprio in questo mese. Non voglio fare il disfattista, ma non vedo molta chiarezza ancora



Domani secondo me la notizia sarà o un ritard/rinvio dell'arrivo dei soldi oppure che la lista è stata consegnata ma verrà svelata solo dopo il closing

E noi come sempre saremo lì a dire: vabbé, aspettiamo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si però Brescidè, dicci cosa pensi del milanese/milanista che simpatizza sfinter



io l'inter lo odio con tutto me stesso.. come dice mio padre noi abbiamo 2 squadre di calcio , IL MILAN e la squadra che gioca contro l'inter. 

Poi vabè io da milanista , milanese da 40938 generazioni non posso fare altrimenti.


----------



## de sica (7 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io l'inter lo odio con tutto me stesso.. * come dice mio padre noi abbiamo 2 squadre di calcio , IL MILAN e la squadra che gioca contro l'inter. *
> 
> Poi vabè io da milanista , milanese da 40938 generazioni non posso fare altrimenti.



Oppure io direi così: a Milano ci sono solo due squadre, il Milan e la primavera del Milan.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io l'inter lo odio con tutto me stesso.. come dice mio padre noi abbiamo 2 squadre di calcio , IL MILAN e la squadra che gioca contro l'inter.
> 
> Poi vabè io da milanista , *milanese da 40938 generazion*i non posso fare altrimenti.



Sei già un anomalia, di solito i caciavit sono interisti


----------



## Coripra (7 Febbraio 2017)

deleted (causa demenza senile)


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io l'inter lo odio con tutto me stesso.. come dice mio padre noi abbiamo 2 squadre di calcio , IL MILAN e la squadra che gioca contro l'inter.
> 
> Poi vabè io da milanista , milanese da 40938 generazioni non posso fare altrimenti.



Tuo papà è un grande....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Febbraio 2017)

È la squadra che più mi sta antipatica l'inter. Per dire già la Juve non mi sta così tanto antipatica. Ho anche io amici interisti e juventini. Ma questo non significa nulla... Nella vita vera si è amici di una persona a prescindere dai colori. 

Per me parlare di odio legato al calcio/tifo è qualcosa di eccessivo. 
Chiaramente ognuno vive il tifo a modo suo, però per quanto mi riguarda è anche bello vedere che alcuni lo vivono in maniera così leggera. Per dire: Io i derby li guardo con amici Milanisti e interisti. Idem per Milan - Juve. Sia con Milanisti che con gobbi.

Poi lo sfottò tra amici di squadre diverse è una delle parti più belle di questo sport. Lo sfottò tra estranei non dà quasi mai lo stesso gusto, perché spesso e volentieri l'estraneo non conoscendoci si offende e da sfottò si passa a vere e proprie offese. Invece con gli amici si mantiene sempre quell'equilibrio perfetto che rende il tutto molto divertente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sei già un anomalia, di solito i caciavit sono interisti





MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Tuo papà è un grande....



Hahahah si


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Febbraio 2017)

Uniti tutti assieme fino alla vittoria! 

PS già che siamo in tema la squadra che io odio di più non è né la Juve né l'Inter ma il Napoli


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Uniti tutti assieme fino alla vittoria!
> 
> PS già che siamo in tema la squadra che io odio di più non è né la Juve né l'Inter ma il Napoli



Bella sfida anche li tra Inter-Napoli e Giuve... 

comunque ragazzi manca poco teniamo tutti duro ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bella sfida anche li tra Inter-Napoli e Giuve...
> 
> comunque ragazzi manca poco *teniamo tutti duro* ...



Ormai sono mesi, a noi Rocco Siffredi ci fa un baffo!


----------



## de sica (8 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ormai sono mesi, a noi Rocco Siffredi ci fa un baffo!



Piccolo OT, trovate le differenze


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT, trovate le differenze



Se postavi una foto di jennifer lowrence e una di rosy bindi ne avrei trovate meno.....


----------



## de sica (8 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se postavi una foto di jennifer lowrence e una di rosy bindi ne avrei trovate meno.....



Guardi quelle due foto e pensi di aver vissuto in un'altra dimensione quando giocava in campo la prima squadra. E lo dico perché ormai siamo abituati alla feccia in basso.


----------



## Coripra (8 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se postavi una foto di jennifer lowrence e una di rosy bindi ne avrei trovate meno.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Guardi quelle due foto e pensi di aver vissuto in un'altra dimensione quando giocava in campo la prima squadra. E lo dico perché ormai siamo abituati alla feccia in basso.



Si quasi mi sembra impossibile aver tifato quei campioni lì..
Solo Maldini aveva più carisma lui di tutta la rosa attuale moltiplicata per mille volte..

Penso che se entrasse oggi nello spogliatoio metà della squadra si piscerebbe nei pantaloni


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2017)

La Sh-it Storm sta arrivando... 

questa mattina il nano rivuole il 20% del Milan ... Serrate le cinture di sicurezza gente , si vola.


----------



## Coripra (15 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La Sh-it Storm sta arrivando...
> 
> questa mattina il nano rivuole il 20% del Milan ... Serrate le cinture di sicurezza gente , si vola.



Consiglio a tutti i tifosi di provvedere


----------



## wfiesso (15 Febbraio 2017)

Aspetto ancora qualche giorno, ma se tutto procederà come deve il 3 e il 4 prendo ferie


----------



## Coripra (15 Febbraio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Aspetto ancora qualche giorno, ma se tutto procederà come deve il 3 e il 4 prendo ferie



Il 3 sono a casa e il 4 è.... sabato


----------



## wfiesso (15 Febbraio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Il 3 sono a casa e il 4 è.... sabato



interessante, allora consumo solo un giorno di ferie


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Il 3 sono a casa e il 4 è.... sabato



Mi stai dicendo che il 3 è venerdì?

Io mi spacco di brutto, lascio l'auto in garage


----------



## Coripra (15 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi stai dicendo che il 3 è venerdì?
> 
> Io mi spacco di brutto, lascio l'auto in garage



eh sì, meglio far guidare qualche amico intertriste... ah no, lui sbroccherà per la depressione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2017)

E' veramente una finale, e non solo metaforicamente.
A me sta salendo una tensione molto simile a quella che provavo prima della finale del 2007, che è l'ultima che ho ben in mente. Stesse sensazioni, giuro.
Sarebbe una cosa troppo importante sbarazzarsi di Berlusconi e Galliani, se ci penso mi sembra ancora troppo bello per essere vero e non riesco a realizzare pienamente.


----------



## Victorss (15 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi stai dicendo che il 3 è venerdì?
> 
> Io mi spacco di brutto, lascio l'auto in garage


Se si chiuderà spendo 100 euro in alcolici e torno a casa a piedi. 
Roba che i proprietari mettono il mio ritratto al pub con anche l altare sotto per adorarmi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' veramente una finale, e non solo metaforicamente.
> A me sta salendo una tensione molto simile a quella che provavo prima della finale del 2007, che è l'ultima che ho ben in mente. Stesse sensazioni, giuro.
> Sarebbe una cosa troppo importante sbarazzarsi di Berlusconi e Galliani, se ci penso mi sembra ancora troppo bello per essere vero e non riesco a realizzare pienamente.



Guarda te lo dico con il cuore in mano ... io vorrei una società NORMALE una società che non acquisti i giocatori per le polpette del suo AD una società che metta l'interesse del gioco prima di quello finanziario , una società che abbia una vera struttura di osservatori e non si basi sugli amici degli amici per acquistare . 

Vorrei una società vera che faccia investimenti VERI , che voglia tornare grande e non ci prenda in giro. 

La cosa che più mi ha dato fastidio negli ultimi 10 anni della vergogna sono state le prese per il C , io mi ricordo benissimo il nano dichiarare che la nostra rosa non aveva nulla da invidiare alla Giuve mentre loro compravano Higuain e noi Matri , io mi ricordo benissimo il pelato dire che il milan non ha paura di nessuno e che la nostra rosa era da champions quando tutti gli allenatori che si sono susseguiti non avevano neanche numericamente i giocatori giusti. 

Io voglio una società che si assuma le sue responsabilità e non scarichi sempre la colpa sull allenatore , ora che Inzaghi e Brocco non fossero Moufrigno e Wenger lo sapevamo tutti ma cosa sono costati ? 0€ sono venuti al milan gratis e hanno dimostrato di valere zero. 

Ma tu saresti in grado di fare il pranzo di natale con 2€ di Budget ? no , infatti con 2 euro non ci mangi neanche al mac .. e noi per anni non siamo andati neanche in EL per questo ... una rosa ridicola senza talento. 

Alla fine se ti danno Poli e Pasalic quelli metti in campo , se avessi avuto Verratti e Fabregas la storia sarebbe stata diversa .

IO non chiedo tanto VOGLIO SOLO TORNARE AD ESSERE UNA SOCIETA' NORMALE.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> IO non chiedo tanto VOGLIO SOLO TORNARE AD ESSERE UNA SOCIETA' NORMALE.



Si è vero, e per questo per ora non mi interessano molto i discorsi sulla ricchezza o potenza dei cinesi.
Cambiamo società, si riparte da zero finalmente.

Le altre cose le giudicheremo in futuro, ma una cosa è certa: se anche i cinesi si rivelassero una società debole, io non rimpiangerò mai questa proprietà e la situazione attuale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si è vero, e per questo per ora non mi interessano molto i discorsi sulla ricchezza o potenza dei cinesi.
> Cambiamo società, si riparte da zero finalmente.
> 
> Le altre cose le giudicheremo in futuro, ma una cosa è certa: se anche i cinesi si rivelassero una società debole, io non rimpiangerò mai questa proprietà e la situazione attuale.



Fare peggio del nano attuale vuol dire non coprire neanche le spese e fallire perchè oltre alle spese sono anni che non mette 1€*per i giocatori.. ha speso ( malissimo ) i soldi di BEE per bertolacci e altri inutili . 

Almeno tra 30 giocatori chiaviche è arrivato pagandolo Romagnoli ... unico FARO in mezzo al nulla assoluto .


----------



## Giangy (15 Febbraio 2017)

Speriamo che finisce con un risultato ottimo questa trattativa infinita!! Io sono molto più giovane, ma ricordo benissimo il dolore e la rabbia delle cessioni di Kakà (anche se ero all'epoca nella piena adolescenza), e quella dopo l'ultima di Thiago Silva, e Ibrahimovic, ricordo con le cessioni del 2012, non volevo parlare più di Milan dalla rabbia!! Ma poi mi sono ripreso, anche se dopo la squadra per colpa dei due maledetti, è sempre andata più nella fossa, trà risultati, mercato sempre più deludente, e scelte folli da parte del duo malefico! penso che il Milan è una passione troppo grande, per abbandonarla, mi avevano portato a livelli di pazienza arrivati al limite quando come allenatore c'era Inzaghi, e Brocchi, ero molto deluso e incavolato nero vedere il Milan in quelle condizioni! Ora finalemente, a giorni se tutto procede bene, si potrà festeggiare, e dire di essere liberi da questi due delinquenti, per ripartire alla grande!


----------



## wfiesso (15 Febbraio 2017)

Il pupo sta per nascere, i 9 mesi son passati


----------



## Giangy (15 Febbraio 2017)

Mi sta antipatico anche il Genoa, non perchè sono Ligure, ma più che altro il signor giochi Preziosi, con i suoi affari con cravatta gialla!! Io metto queste in ordine:

Juventus
Inter
Napoli
Genoa


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Mi sta antipatico anche il Genoa, non perchè sono Ligure, ma più che altro il signor giochi Preziosi, con i suoi affari con cravatta gialla!! Io metto queste in ordine:
> 
> Juventus
> Inter
> ...



io ho 

Inter 




Insigne 
Napoli
Giuve ( ma solo perchè vince sempre )


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Il pupo sta per nascere, i 9 mesi son passati



Sta trattativa ce la ricorderemo per sempre .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Mi sta antipatico anche il Genoa, non perchè sono Ligure, ma più che altro il signor giochi Preziosi, con i suoi affari con cravatta gialla!! Io metto queste in ordine:
> 
> Juventus
> Inter
> ...



Per me Juve Inter e Napoli sono pari, con eccessi di odio e antipatia a seconda dei periodi (ora, per esempio, odio la Juve su tutti).
La mia regola è di tifare SEMPRE contro queste tre squadre (anche in ambito internazionale, forza Real stasera!!), e di tifare per il pareggio quando si affrontano tra loro, al di là di eventuali vantaggi che la mia squadra può ottenere in classifica.

Poi ci sono "antipatie minori" e anch'io devo includere il Genoa, però è tutto un odio che effettivamente nasce dai rapporti Galliani-Preziosi, quando andrà via il pelato forse l'antipatia mi passerà.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sta trattativa ce la ricorderemo per sempre .



Proprio come si ricorda un parto ... dolori compresi


----------



## Tobi (16 Febbraio 2017)

non dover piu sentire le gallianate sarà la prima gioia di questa cessione. Ancor piu di ipotetiche campagne acquisti a suon di quattrini


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non dover piu sentire le gallianate sarà la prima gioia di questa cessione. Ancor piu di ipotetiche campagne acquisti a suon di quattrini



Ma ti immagini la goduria di un AD che va a comprare ( esagero ) Benzema ... va li " quanto volete ? " ecco... picchia i soldi sul tavolo e porta via il giocatore... 

quanti anni sono che non succede una cosa cosi al milan ? anni a barboneggiare e chiedere aiuto ai giochi preziosi


----------



## Tobi (16 Febbraio 2017)

ma guarda io non mi illudo che faremo mercati alla psg, man city, man utd. Ma almeno se dobbiamo andare a trattare un giocatore, non ci presentiamo li piangendo per il prestito gratuito. Se riusciremo a permetterci acquisti da 30 - 40 milioni mi andrebbe piu che bene.


----------



## zlatan (16 Febbraio 2017)

Ragazzi finalmente quest'anno partiamo da una base, Gigio Romagnoli Locatelli Jack Suso Calabria (più Abate Paletta e qualcun altro per la panca). Se è vero che ci sono 120 milioni per il mercato, altri 35 almeno li recuperiamo da Bacca e Niang, l'anno prossimo torniamo davvero a divertirci. Io di Mirabelli e Fassone mi fido ciecamente...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi finalmente quest'anno partiamo da una base, Gigio Romagnoli Locatelli Jack Suso Calabria (più Abate Paletta e qualcun altro per la panca). Se è vero che ci sono 120 milioni per il mercato, altri 35 almeno li recuperiamo da Bacca e Niang, l'anno prossimo torniamo davvero a divertirci. Io di Mirabelli e Fassone mi fido ciecamente...



Perlomeno lavorano , girano e si informano... e considerando come siamo stati abituati da 10 anni a questa parte è già un super passo in avanti.


----------



## Coripra (16 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perlomeno lavorano , girano e si informano... e considerando come siamo stati abituati da 10 anni a questa parte è già un super passo in avanti.



Che poi i pacchi li prenderanno anche loro come succede a tutti, anche ai più grandi... 
E a quel punto prevedo il mare di melma che ne scaturirà.
Ma chissene....
magari non ne prendono di pacchi, chissà...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2017)

Come previsto , Forchielli scatenato... gli ultimi detrattori dei cinesi si stanno allineando ma qualcuno gli ultimi superstiti sono accaniti..


----------



## Coripra (22 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come previsto , Forchielli scatenato... gli ultimi detrattori dei cinesi si stanno allineando ma qualcuno gli ultimi superstiti sono accaniti..



E tu stai tranquillo, che ti ho visto preoccupato assai in altro thread. 
Forchielli è un "pippa" e se non si comporta come tale sempre e comunque non porta a casa la pagnotta.
Continuerà a smelmare anche dopo il closing, scommettiamo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> E tu stai tranquillo, che ti ho visto preoccupato assai in altro thread.
> Forchielli è un "pippa" e se non si comporta come tale sempre e comunque non porta a casa la pagnotta.
> Continuerà a smelmare anche dopo il closing, scommettiamo?



Madonna quanto godrò al primo acquisto grosso che faremo.. giuro che vado su twitter e lo tango ad ogni news


----------



## galianivatene (22 Febbraio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> E tu stai tranquillo, che ti ho visto preoccupato assai in altro thread.
> Forchielli è un "pippa" e se non si comporta come tale sempre e comunque non porta a casa la pagnotta.
> Continuerà a smelmare anche dopo il closing, scommettiamo?


Non e' neanche quotato...


----------



## wfiesso (22 Febbraio 2017)

Voglio.solo.che finisca sta storia, i nervi sono al limite


----------



## kolao95 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Raga', se vi fate il sangue amaro per quel demente state messi male, eh. Comunque a ognuno quello che merita. Il 3 marzo bisogna fare l'inferno su quell'account twitter.


----------



## Black (22 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il 3 marzo bisogna fare l'inferno su quell'account twitter.



non ho un account twitter. Ma stavo pensando di farmelo proprio per Forchielli...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Raga', se vi fate il sangue amaro per quel demente state messi male, eh. Comunque a ognuno quello che merita. Il 3 marzo bisogna fare l'inferno su quell'account twitter.





Black ha scritto:


> non ho un account twitter. Ma stavo pensando di farmelo proprio per Forchielli...



Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta... e il 3 marzo per molti si scatenerà una shitstorm di proporzioni bibliche  ho lanciato un hashtag a tal proposito. Ci sarà da divertirsi!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta... e il 3 marzo per molti si scatenerà una shitstorm di proporzioni bibliche  ho lanciato un hashtag a tal proposito. Ci sarà da divertirsi!



Ma Forchielli penserà che la "shitstorm" sia una qualche ricetta culinaria...


----------



## Franz64 (25 Febbraio 2017)

La coincidenza delle date .... 4 marzo 1987 mi congedavo dalla naja (2° sc. '86) e la sera mi tuffai nell'alcol per la felicità. Spero che dopo 30 anni la storia si ripeta con un'altra liberazione...


----------



## wfiesso (25 Febbraio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta... e il 3 marzo per molti si scatenerà una shitstorm di proporzioni bibliche  ho lanciato un hashtag a tal proposito. Ci sarà da divertirsi!



Speriamo di poterlo usare con piena soddisfazione e non moderata 



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma Forchielli penserà che la "shitstorm" sia una qualche ricetta culinaria...



 mi hai ucciso 



Franz64 ha scritto:


> La coincidenza delle date .... 4 marzo 1987 mi congedavo dalla naja (2° sc. '86) e la sera mi tuffai nell'alcol per la felicità. Spero che dopo 30 anni la storia si ripeta con un'altra liberazione...



Che bella coincidenza, sarebbe un bellissimo modo per festeggiare


----------



## Coripra (25 Febbraio 2017)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> La coincidenza delle date .... 4 marzo 1987 mi congedavo dalla naja (2° sc. '86) e la sera mi tuffai nell'alcol per la felicità. Spero che dopo 30 anni la storia si ripeta con un'altra liberazione...



Il 4 marzo 1*89*7 facevo sesso per la prima volta... highlander...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2017)

Cosa vi avevo detto !!!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa vi avevo detto !!!!!



Si ma tutte le altre volte poi le notizie nefaste si sono rivelate vere ahinoi..

Le notizie brutte sono normali se ci sono di mezzo bufale quando si è agli sgoccioli..

Una volta si diceva che le bugie hanno le gambe corte..avete fatto caso a quanto sono lunghe quelle di berlusconi e yonghong li?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa vi avevo detto !!!!!



Non molliamo lollo, teniamo duro ancora!


----------

